# Interesting--Arizona UFO Spotted by Two Pilots



## Joe Btfsplk (Mar 30, 2018)

Two pilots on different aircraft reported having close encounters with a mysterious object flying high above Arizona last month, according to the Federal Aviation Administration.

The sightings occurred within minutes of each other on the afternoon of Feb. 24, some 40,000 feet above southern Arizona near the New Mexico border. ABC News obtained the audio recording of the conversation between the pilots and the Albuquerque Air Route Traffic Control Center, released by the FAA.

Keep reading at https://www.yahoo.com/gma/pilots-re...something-193900912--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## FromNowhere (Mar 30, 2018)

Most likely a meteor. Possibly a NEO or fragment of one. Still a UFO though! Pretty cool!


----------



## Hobo Mud (Mar 31, 2018)

I've seen some very strange shit in my years of traveling while looking up at the night sky camped underneath the stars, especially in Texas and New Mexico. Very inresting post. Glad you shared it. Safe travels.


----------



## Odin (Mar 31, 2018)

I agree... there are many strange things in the sky.

Wooooo Waaaa woOOOO wAAAAA woooo waaa... ::


I believe the phenomena are trolling planet earth for the lulz and I love it. <3


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Mar 31, 2018)

last major sighting I had was when I was taking the overland from SLC to Cheyenne. I saw one parked on a hillside in the middle of the night as our train passed by. in the darkness it looked like a little hut with lights around it and smoke was coming out of the top. when I went back and checked google maps nothing was there no buildings nothing. even my friend who was with me saw it.


----------



## Hobo Mud (Mar 31, 2018)

Odin said:


> I agree... there are many strange things in the sky.
> 
> Wooooo Waaaa woOOOO wAAAAA woooo waaa... ::
> 
> ...



Love the attempt at special sound effects lol!


----------



## Deleted member 20683 (Apr 6, 2018)

i definitely saw one from a train in nevada, a light zipping back and forth all over the sky with no regard for inertia in a clear night sky over the deep desert. i didn't really believe in them before that but i was kind of like "oh, i guess this is one of those things people talk about...?" i don't know if i think they are from outer space though or just some kind of classified weapon.


----------



## FromNowhere (Apr 7, 2018)

So much of our world remains unexplained. I don't know if it's aliens per se, but UFO's are definitely real. I've seen some super weird shit in the sky. Check out spaceweather.com sometime. They've got a section on NEO's (Near Earth Objects) that NASA is tracking.

The scary thing is, there are NEO's that are previously unknown that suddenly appear out of nowhere! That meteor over Russia several years back to blew out windows and shit...Nobody saw that one coming...had it been just a degree or two different it would have hit the European continent and majorly fugged some schitt up. Like they say in boxing, it's not the punches you see coming that hurt you.


----------

